# Enregistrer une photo sur facebook



## JeanRi (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour ça peut vous paraître bête mais avec le nouveau système de facebook je ne sais pas comment enregistre les photos .. en faisant clique droit il n'y a plus enregistrer sous. Comment faire ?


----------



## iVirgile (14 Mars 2011)

Ta réponse est peut-être là 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/photo-facebook-and-macboo-pro-626622.html


----------



## Larme (14 Mars 2011)

Maintenant, y'a un p'tit lien Télécharger en bas des photos


----------

